# modulo de reles controlado por puerto paralelo ?



## bujinkan (Jul 24, 2010)

hola a todos, mi consulta es la siguiente, estoy tratando de automatizar un poco mi auto y vi en la web un modulo Cebek t9 , que utiliza reles controlados por el puerto paralelo del PC. 

quisiera saber si alguien sabe si se vende en argentina y donde, o si existe algo parecido aunque fuera casero. o algun circuito para armar que venga.




Agradezco desde ya el tiempo dedicado a leer el post


----------



## chugus (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola, fijate si te sirve esto.







Saludos!!


----------



## bujinkan (Jul 25, 2010)

primero que nada agradezco tu respuesta y si seguramente serviria, pero mi drama es que vivo en una comunidad donde los materiales electronicos o placas y elementos para hacer el circuito impreso no se consiguen(para hacerlo de forma prolija y que funcione), y la idea era saber si se puede comprar o una placa  cebekt9 o bien saber si existe algun pack k venga similar aunke tuviera k ensamblarlo en casa o bien una casa donde vendan todos los elementos asi solo hago una compra y listo, porque siempre  trabaje en algo tuve k komprar por internet en varios lados y pierdo mas plata en envios que en comprar algo echo.

si alguien sabe de algun lugar en argentina. les encargo. preferentemente pcia buenos aires


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

La semana pasada (09/07/2010) vi esos módulos, no exactamente los Cebek, pero similares y con salida a relee sobre la Calle Paraná en la zona de Congreso, Paraná al 200 (Aproximadamente)


----------



## bujinkan (Jul 25, 2010)

Gracias a todos, con ese dato de parana puede encontrar esto, ahora solo queda usar el telefono para consultar. 

http://www.argentino.com.ar/buscar/electronica+parana+capital+federal

saludos


----------

